# The Insanity that is my 13x18 Inch Micro Layout



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

When you are a college student living in a 1 room studio apartment you tend to do a small bit of improvising. Especially with a hobby that takes up space. I saw a video by Jason Pierce and got a small bit inspired. My homage to his boxfile layout is the abandoned track section at the top left. I have 3 layouts but this next one is the current project. The curves really do not allow bigger locos through I discovered most switcher type locos work swimmingly. I got 1 Euro loco and 1 European Carriage recently and I think that they fit in with the theme of small. 

Here is pictures of how the layout is progressing. The plan is to get a road going with a small station in the middle. Get the figures and fix the turf up with a few more colors. This is probably going to be my travel layout.

I got some images for ya'll.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

I think these micro-layouts are really cool because you can do them in very compact spaces, instead of having no layout at all.

I've progressed my small layout ideas by making provision for them to possibly become a "module" that can connect with other "modules", for a sectional layout that can be adapted to fit different spaces.

Am I correct in supposing this is Z scale?


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Very cool.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

I like it. Very brave to include a siding in that small space. Well done.


----------



## Single Driver Steam (Apr 22, 2016)

Very cool! I'm a huge fan of micro layouts like this, it requires quite a bit of creativity to condense big ideas into such a small space.

Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

OP, updates? What scale? N?


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

Sorry about the lack of updates, Work has been absolutely INSANE. I made some progress and decided to ramp up the portablility aspect by attaching a Power pack to the top of the bridge. My plan is to model WW2 Germany due to family history. I am going to find a way to make the Power Pack look bunkerish. 

The Warehouse/station is 3d Printed, I plan to add some wartime looking stuff. 

This is how far it has gone, have some more goodies coming in the mail.


Also it is N scale, and the size is really only good for switchers and 0-6-0s.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

A WWII theme is cool and you can do a lot with that hill with a bunker up top! Maybe the cannon is the speed control.


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

Nikola said:


> A WWII theme is cool and you can do a lot with that hill with a bunker up top! Maybe the cannon is the speed control.


I like that idea! I have procured some "Arms" and got some things from ebay. This is some small progress. I am adding a small battle scene as rail hubs were focal tactical points in the war.

Gotta find some way to make the building look bullet riddled without destroying it. Maybe make it look "Destroyed"


Anyways, pics incoming.


----------

